# UTI after embryo transfer



## egg factory (Apr 20, 2012)

Anyone had UTIs during the 2ww and got a BFP? I came down with a really nasty UTI the day after ET (bloody urine, was put on antibiotics) and am worried it might affect the outcome.


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't think they'd put you on anything that would impact the outcome, so don't worry.

I would probably have stuck to natural remedies myself though and just suffered it. Cranberry juice, no acidic foods, lots of water and at a push a Canesten powder drink. I've had some foul UTIs in the past, peeing blood one time   I do manage without antibiotics though.

I don't like like antibiotics full stop


----------



## egg factory (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Louise! They wanted to get it treated asap because there's a chance it might spread to the kidneys and that would be dangerous. I freaked out when I saw blood in my pee  As if the 2ww isn't hard enough already...


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Egg Factory - Just wanted to say, Hope you feel better soon! UTIs really knock you for six! 
Plenty of fluids and plenty of rest  
xx


----------

